# Ibuprofen?



## happydog

I have pulled a muscle in my back and am finding it rather painful and it is stopping me from sleeping.  I went to Boots today to buy some Ibuprofen tablets.  I decided to pay for them at the pharmacy counter.  The assistant there recognised me and said "Am I correct that you have diabetes?"  I said yes type 2 diet and exercise controlled.  She said that I cannot take ibuprofen and must make a doctor's appointment to find out what to have.  Seems over the top to me and as I know it take two to three weeks to get an appointment I'll just have to bear with it.  Does anyone know why we can't take Ibuprofen?  What do others do?  Usually I don't take tablets


----------



## Pumper_Sue

happydog said:


> I have pulled a muscle in my back and am finding it rather painful and it is stopping me from sleeping.  I went to Boots today to buy some Ibuprofen tablets.  I decided to pay for them at the pharmacy counter.  The assistant there recognised me and said "Am I correct that you have diabetes?"  I said yes type 2 diet and exercise controlled.  She said that I cannot take ibuprofen and must make a doctor's appointment to find out what to have.  Seems over the top to me and as I know it take two to three weeks to get an appointment I'll just have to bear with it.  Does anyone know why we can't take Ibuprofen?  What do others do?  Usually I don't take tablets



If I were you, I would have asked to speak to the pharmacist. There is no reason not to take ibuprofen. Taking other meds which might interact with it is a different matter.


----------



## LeeLee

I've never heard that one.  For a pulled muscle, ibuprofen gel might be a better bet anyway, as it goes directly to the site of the problem.  Ibuprofen tablets, like aspirin, can cause stomach problems if taken regularly.


----------



## Copepod

Ask to speak with pharmacist, not pharmacy assistant - pharmacist should be able to give a sensible answer based on your treatment regime and any other medical conditions (if any) you have. Or check details yourself on www.bnf.org - http://www.medicinescomplete.com/mc...steroidal-anti-inflammatory-drugs.htm#PHP6382 (free to register to vieew pages)


----------



## pav

New one on me, I have had ibuprofen gel on prescription and had ibuprofen extra strength tablets from the chemist for a bad ear ache until I could get to a doctor.


----------



## Redkite

Never heard of that restriction, best to ask GP or actual pharmacist (not the assistant at the pharmacy counter).

The only painkiller restriction I know of in relation to (T1) diabetes is for people using Dexcom CGMS you can't take paracetamol, as the chemical in it causes the glucose sensor to give a false high readout.  However the Boots staff are extremely unlikely to have come across this!!!


----------



## Highlander

My doc stopped me taking Ibuprofen years ago for several reasons.  Mainly because of heart problems and other medication I am on. However, not because I am diabetic.   If I do want some, for muscle strains etc I always go to a different chemist or get them in Tesco as my own chemist won't sell them to me.


----------



## robert@fm

Several years after being diagnosed Type 2, I was finally told that it's a bad idea for me to take ibuprofen, or any other NSAID (other than a maximum of 75mg aspirin per day). The reason being that I have late-stage kidney problems. (This is probably also why I have been switched from aspirin to clopidogrel.)

Sounds like that assistant has got her medical problems mixed up.


----------



## lucy123

Never heard that and I take it quite regularly. Suffering a pulled calf at the moment so taking it as we speak.

I get mine from Tesco - not the pharmacy - just the store.
You are limited to how many you can buy but no questions asked about diabetes at the checkout.

Hope your back improves.


----------



## cherrypie

This article explains why certain people should not take NSAIDS.


http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/179211.php


----------



## AlisonM

Pain management is a real headache for me as I'm allergic to a lot of medications, and one of the few pain meds I can tolerate is Ibuprofen. In consultation with my doctor, Rheumatologist and Diabetic Consultant I now take Ibuprofen and a separate low dose codeine as needed. I've had no problems with them. 

If you can't get a face-to-face with your normal doctor, how about either a telephone appointment with him, or an appointment with another GP? Or alternatively, go to a drop in clinic if there is one near you.

From the article Cherrypie posted, NSAIDs may be a problem as a diabetic if you are on a sulphonylurea such as Gliclazide. Which you aren't.


----------



## Mark T

There is no issue with Ibuprofen when you are D+E or even if you are on Metformin.  There is an interaction (I recall) with the other Type 2 drugs.

There are reasons not to take Ibuprofen irrespective of if you have an underlying  condition or not (paracetamol is better) - that's detailed in Cherrypies link.

I get my Ibuprofen from Sainsbury's


----------



## Cat1964

I'm not allowed anything with Ibuprofen at all. I have been admitted to hospital twice with anaemia.First time I needed 4 units of blood and 2nd time I needed 6 units and they put that down to the possibility of me having had a stomach bleed after taking Ibuprofen. Maybe that's why but who knows because I hav since used Inuprofen gel with no ill effects.


----------



## happydog

A big thank you to everyone who replied.  I know a lot more now and feel I can make a decision.  I got some Ibuprofen from the supermarket and see that the leaflet in the packet says to consult your doctor if you have diabetes.  Glad to say my back is improving   Tomorrow I have to go to Boots to battle again over my strips.  They only gave my husband half the quantity that I have been prescribed for two months.  They did that last time too.  I suppose I have to think that I am lucky to have managed to get some


----------



## Estellaa

just out of curiosity does it say what particular type of diabetes on the leaflet? and if that was me i would of said, your not my doctor you can't stop me from having what i want? but thats me haha i like to kick off.


----------



## Northerner

happydog said:


> A big thank you to everyone who replied.  I know a lot more now and feel I can make a decision.  I got some Ibuprofen from the supermarket and see that the leaflet in the packet says to consult your doctor if you have diabetes.  Glad to say my back is improving   Tomorrow I have to go to Boots to battle again over my strips.  They only gave my husband half the quantity that I have been prescribed for two months.  They did that last time too.  I suppose I have to think that I am lucky to have managed to get some



What? Did they not give him the amount on the prescription? With me, sometimes they don't have enough in so they give me an OU for the remainder to collect a day or so later. How do you order your repeats?

Glad to hear your back is improving.


----------

